# Poland Ekstraklasa 04-07 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Soccer» Poland»Ekstraklasa


04 Oct 2013



16:00  Zawisza - Korona Kielce 1.94 3.29 3.83 17 
18:30  Slask Wroclaw - Zaglebie 1.88 3.29 4.11 17 

05 Oct 2013



13:30  Jagiellonia - Cracovia 1.90 3.28 4.04 16 
16:00 Pogon Szczecin - Gornik Z. 2.47 3.07 2.88 16 
18:30 Podbeskidzie - Lech Poznan 4.33 3.30 1.83 16 

06 Oct 2013



13:30 Wisla - Legia 3.45 3.20 2.10 16 
16:00 Widzew Lodz - Lechia Gdansk 2.87 3.13 2.44 16 

07 Oct 2013


16:00 Piast Gliwice - Ruch 2.07 3.20 3.53


----------

